# Türme von Hanoi - Iterativ



## x3n4 (21. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

hat von euch jemand zufällig nen Quellcode, der das Denkspiel "Türme von Hanoi" rein iterativ löst??

Ich habe schon auf ettlichen Seiten gesucht, aber leider keinen gefunden der 100%-ig iterativ ist.

Gruß x3n4


----------



## Andron (21. Nov 2006)

hmm, ich habe schon mehrere Beispiele zu dem Thema gesehen.
Das Problem wird rekursiv gelöst.
Sprich, die Methode ruft sich selbst auf mit anderen Werten usw. bis man am Ende ist.


----------



## moormaster (21. Nov 2006)

Andron hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm, ich habe schon mehrere Beispiele zu dem Thema gesehen.
> Das Problem wird rekursiv gelöst.
> Sprich, die Methode ruft sich selbst auf mit anderen Werten usw. bis man am Ende ist.



Da der Rechner letztendlich auch nur iterativ arbeitet, gibt es für jede berechenbare rekursive Methode auch einen iterativen Algorithmus...

Man packt die Werte, welche sonst bei den Rekursionsaufrufen übergeben werden würden einfach auf nen Stack (so wir das ja auch umgesetzt, wenn rekursive Methoden ausgeführt werden) und schon kann man iterativ damit arbeiten 

Klingt allerdings leichter, als es bei der Umsetzung dann is. Nen bisschen nachdenken muss man dazu schon


----------



## x3n4 (21. Nov 2006)

Ja das habe ich auch. aber ich suche ja eine iterative lösung, da man ja jede rekursion auch umschreiben kann.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Nov 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Türme_von_Hanoi#Iterativer_Algorithmus


----------



## x3n4 (21. Nov 2006)

Danke wildcard,

da hab ich natürlich auch schon gesucht und auch gefunden. Allerdings nicht hin bekommen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass jemand einen fertigen Code schon hat.


----------



## thE_29 (21. Nov 2006)

So, ich mir das jetzt mal bei amazon bestellt


----------



## x3n4 (21. Nov 2006)

Muss man das verstehen oder hast du den falschen threat erwischt??


----------



## thE_29 (22. Nov 2006)

Ne, ich hab mir die Türme von Hanoi bei amazon bestellt 

Um Gäste zu ärgern, denen es fad ist!

Könnte es dem Chef ja borgen, für Einstellungsgepräche


----------

